# Amplificador Samsung K600A



## mendozag2004 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola a todos los foristas

Tengo en casa un amplificador estereofónico marca Samsung modelo K600A que se le dañó aparentemente la salida, el problema es que el chip de salida es un STK pero el número está borrado (parece como si le hubieran raspado con algo) y no tengo el diagrama.

He estado buscando el diagrama en la red pero sin éxito, claro, el amplificador ya es un poco viejo, pero tiene, ok tenía, buen sonido  

Si alguien tiene o sabe donde conseguir el diagrama se los agradecería enormemente

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 5, 2007)

Querido amigo mendoza, para empezar deberías publicar acá unas fotos de la pbc en la cual esta el c.i que citas, Así como describir el voltaje de alimentación del c.i., patillaje, donde están las masas y la alimentación del chip, y con ello podríamos investigar de que hibrido se trata.

Otra de las opciones que se pueden barajar es la realización de dos etapas de potencia y ubicarlas en lugar del hibrido. Un buen diseño como el sinclair z30 de algun hilo de este foro te sustituiría el pedorro stk misterioso.


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gracias tecnicdeso y disculpa mi tardanza en contestar, resulta que le quité al disipador el chip y afortunadamente atras trae el número, es un STK4191 pero no era ese el problema, el problema estaba en un juego de 4 resistencias, dos de 2watts y 2 de un watt que se sobrecalentaron tanto que incluso se desoldaron, las resoldé y ahora ya funciona pero no igual.

Ahora el sonido es distinto, como más opaco, no tan fuerte como antes, esas resistencias se ponen como plancha a un cuarto del volúmen del amplificador, definitivamente algo le paso aunque todavía no logro averiguar que es. En breve voy a publicar unas fotos del amplificador y de las susodichas resistencias.

Por otro lado, ya estoy juntando todo lo necesario para ensamblar dos amplificador Sinclair Z30 que me sugeriste anteriormente para ver que tal suenan y si me funcionan bien se los voy a acoplar al carro con una fuente de switcheo para convertir los 12VCD de la batería en una fuente simétrica que me encontré por estos rumbos. Voy a ir publicando fotos del proyecto para que me den su valiosa opinión y sugerencias.

Gracias nuevamente por tus comentarios y saludos


----------

